# Linux fehlt das Klammeräffchen



## Kasjopaja (14. März 2011)

*Linux fehlt das Klammeräffchen*

Hi leute.

habe heute bei mir KDE installiert. Nur fehlt mir das Klammeräffchen, das ich für Emails usw. brauche. Wie bekomme ich das wieder her?? So funktioniert alles. KDE wurde auf einen Acer Aspire installiert. 

Danke vorab.


----------



## Jimini (14. März 2011)

*AW: Linux fehlt das Klammeräffchen*

Hast du evtl das falsche Tastaturlayout gewählt? 
Systemeinstellungen => Land/Region & Sprache => Tastaturlayout

MfG Jimini


----------



## Padesch (14. März 2011)

*AW: Linux fehlt das Klammeräffchen*

@Jimini 
Was hat das damit zutun? 
Bei mir fehlt der Affe auch^^


----------



## Jimini (14. März 2011)

*AW: Linux fehlt das Klammeräffchen*

Das hat insofern damit zu tun, als dass falsche Tastaturlayouts die Zeichen an andere Stellen packen KÖNNEN, als es die Tastatur anzeigt.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Bauer87 (14. März 2011)

*AW: Linux fehlt das Klammeräffchen*

Wenn z.B. auch noch y und z „vertauscht“ sind, steht das Layout höchstwahrscheinlich auf englisch oder auch schweizerisch. Das @ ist dann auf der [2] zu finden (bei Schweizer mit AltGr, bei US mit Shift zu erreichen.)


----------



## Kasjopaja (15. März 2011)

*AW: Linux fehlt das Klammeräffchen*

Hi.

Bauer87, bei mir erreiche ich @ mit Atl Gr und Q.   Z und Y sind nicht vertauscht. Was für ein Layout ist das dann? 

Bei mir steht da nix mit Tastaturlyout.


----------



## Jimini (15. März 2011)

*AW: Linux fehlt das Klammeräffchen*



Kasjopaja schrieb:


> Hi.
> 
> Bauer87, bei mir erreiche ich @ mit Atl Gr und Q.   Z und Y sind nicht vertauscht. Was für ein Layout ist das dann?
> 
> Bei mir steht da nix mit Tastaturlyout.


 
Wenn du das @ tippen kannst, was genau funktioniert dann nicht?

MfG Jimini


----------



## Kasjopaja (15. März 2011)

*AW: Linux fehlt das Klammeräffchen*

Es funktioniert halt nicht wie sonst mit Strg+Alt+Q 

Das meinte ich. Ich bin auch grad durch Zufall drauf gekommen. Damit kann ich aber leben. Was anderes, ich will nicht gleich n neuen Thread erstellen, aber weiß einer von euch wie ich Wine 1.2 mehr Speicher zuteilen kann? Mir gehts explizit nur um den Eve online clienten. Aber laut Installer hat dortige Windows Partion (in Wine) nur 3.6 Gb oder so. Als ich versucht hab das ganze einfach Copy&Paste von der Haupt Windows Platte rüberzuschieben hatte ich das gleiche Problem.


----------



## Jimini (15. März 2011)

*AW: Linux fehlt das Klammeräffchen*

"Strg+Alt+Q" ist mir völlig neu, ich habe das @ bisher immer mittels "Alt Gr + Q" getippt.

Was Wine angeht, hast du (mindestens) zwei Möglichkeiten:
1) die Partition, auf der du das Spiel installieren willst, vergrößern, beispielsweise mit Parted Live
2) das Spiel auf eine andere Partition installieren

MfG Jimini


----------



## Kasjopaja (15. März 2011)

*AW: Linux fehlt das Klammeräffchen*

Also @ ist bei Windows schon immer auf Strg+Alt+Q gewesen. Ich hab mir nur mal gedacht Linux zum rumspielen auszuprobieren. Aufm Desktop und der gleichen wird weiter Windows genutzt. Ich bin ziemlich angetan von Kubuntu, gefällt mir richtig gut. 

Werde mal das Tool Parted Live ausprobieren. Linux ist entgeltlich samt Wine auf ner 50 Gb Partition. sollte eigentlich reichen.


----------



## fctriesel (15. März 2011)

*AW: Linux fehlt das Klammeräffchen*

Tatshaftig, das geht wirklich mit deiner Kombination. 

Aber originär wird diese Ebene des Tastaturlayouts mit '*Alt*ernative *Gr*aphic' (Sonderzeichen) geöffnet, Linux ist da nicht so kulant wie Windows und beschränkt sich auf die vergesehene Funktion.


----------



## Jimini (15. März 2011)

*AW: Linux fehlt das Klammeräffchen*



Kasjopaja schrieb:


> Linux ist entgeltlich samt Wine auf ner 50 Gb Partition. sollte eigentlich reichen.


 
Dann musst du im Installer nochmal schauen, wohin das Programm installiert wird. Wine nimmt sich die Linux-Partitionen und linkt die in seinem Verzeichnis, so dass diese in der Windows-Umgebung dann als Partitionen behandelt werden. In meinem Fall ist /home beispielsweise "E:\".

MfG Jimini


----------



## Kasjopaja (15. März 2011)

*AW: Linux fehlt das Klammeräffchen*

rofl XD ich kannte das nur in der Kombi. ^^

naja gut, ich hab grad den config dingends gefunden. Wine legt da zwei verschiedene ab. Thx vorerst.


----------



## Jimini (15. März 2011)

*AW: Linux fehlt das Klammeräffchen*

Führ' am besten mal "winecfg" aus, da kannst du die Drives festlegen.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Bauer87 (15. März 2011)

*AW: Linux fehlt das Klammeräffchen*



Kasjopaja schrieb:


> Es funktioniert halt nicht wie sonst mit Strg+Alt+Q.


Bei Windows ist Strg+Alt=AltGr. Das Verhalten ist aber eigentlich „falsch“; es gibt sogar Programme, die Strg+Alt+[Taste] und AltGr+[Taste] unterschiedliche Shortcuts zuweisen. Dementsprechend hast du jetzt gelernt, wie es „richtig“ geht.



Kasjopaja schrieb:


> Was anderes, ich will nicht gleich n neuen Thread erstellen, aber weiß einer von euch wie ich Wine 1.2 mehr Speicher zuteilen kann?


Du kannst per winecfg umstellen, wo Wine c:/ hinlegt. Du solltest Wine dabei tunlichst auf einer Linux-Partition (nicht mit NTFS oder ähnlichem!) betreiben. Dementsprechend musst du vielleicht deine Linux-Partition vergrößern. (Wobei ich nicht verstehe, was du mit wine willst, wenn du Linux „nur mal anschauen“ willst. Wine ist kein Anfängerthema und ohnehin eher eine Lösung, wenn man noch ein oder zwei Windows-Programme braucht, aber eigentlich Linux einsetzt.)


----------



## Kasjopaja (15. März 2011)

*AW: Linux fehlt das Klammeräffchen*

Ja bauer mag sein, allerdings tippe ich in Windows immer so, und wenn du das seit Jahren gemacht hast, lernst des auch nicht mehr neu. ^^

Was ich mit Wine will hab ich längst beschrieben. Anschauen heißt nicht das ich es gleich lösch. im übrigen ist mein Linux unter einer NTFS Partition installiert. ka, der hat das aus dem Windows heraus darein geworfen. Und ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das mein Linux ganze 50 gb verbraucht. liegt derzeit bei 35%

Ich Teste mal n bissl weiter.

Hab das cfg. schon offen gehabt, aber wie gesagt, da jammert der Installer von eve online das zu wenig speicher übrig ist. Ich teste eben Wine aus, das gehört halt auch dazu. Je nach dem. Ich wüsste sonst eh nicht wozu ich Linux nutzen sollte XD.


----------



## Jimini (15. März 2011)

*AW: Linux fehlt das Klammeräffchen*

Linux auf NTFS ist so eine Sache, da der NTFS-Treiber zwar gut funktioniert, produktiv einsetzen würde ich den jedoch nicht. Aber zum Testen ists natürlich in Ordnung.

Poste am besten mal den Inhalt deiner /etc/fstab ("cat /etc/fstab" in der Konsole ausführen) und den Output von "mount", dass man sich das mal ansehen kann.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Kasjopaja (15. März 2011)

*AW: Linux fehlt das Klammeräffchen*

So, wenn ich den befehlt da eingebe passiert nix. In der Konsole sagt er er kann das Verzeichnis nicht finden.


----------



## Bauer87 (15. März 2011)

*AW: Linux fehlt das Klammeräffchen*

Ich glaube, du hast Linux in ein (wie auch immer partitioniertes) Image auf der NTFS-Partition installiert. Das heißt, dass du vielleicht weniger Platz zur Verfügung hast, als du glaubst.


----------



## Jimini (15. März 2011)

*AW: Linux fehlt das Klammeräffchen*

Liegt am fehlenden Leerzeichen zwischen "cat" und "/etc/fstab" 
"cat" ist das Programm und das dahinter der Parameter.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Kasjopaja (15. März 2011)

*AW: Linux fehlt das Klammeräffchen*

So, hab was herausgefunden. Also ich mir das alles mal genauer angesehen habe fand ich das (siehe bild) und da ist mir eingefallen das ich bei der Installation won Kubuntu die größe angeben konnte. Also welche art der Installation. Ich dachte das richtet sich nach dem Umfang der Software und nicht wie groß die Partition festgelegt wird. Habt beide recht aber ich denke Bauer hat das richtige angesprochen was das eigentliche Problem ist. 


Jetzt brauch ich nur noch herauszufinden wie ich die sogenannte Partition für Kubuntu erweitere.


----------



## Kasjopaja (15. März 2011)

*AW: Linux fehlt das Klammeräffchen*

Nungut, ich werd jetzt Kubuntu neu Installieren. is ja schnell gemacht und so kann ich von Anfang an glei alles richtig machen.


Danke euch beiden für eure Hilfe.


----------



## Jimini (15. März 2011)

*AW: Linux fehlt das Klammeräffchen*

Gern geschehen!
Am besten richtest du dann direkt beim Setup mindestens 3 Partitionen für Kubuntu ein (/boot, / und swap).

MfG Jimini


----------



## Bauer87 (15. März 2011)

*AW: Linux fehlt das Klammeräffchen*

@Jimini: Wenn er den Windows-Installer verwendet, kann er das afaik nicht steuern. Er installiert ja in einem Image auf seiner NTFS-Partition.


----------

